# Unseriöser onlineshop ??



## Dexta88 (9 November 2011)

Hallo, ich hab da mal eine Frage wegen einem onlineshop in dem ich etwas bestellen wollte. Beim anmelden ist mir aufgefallen dass der Shop kein impressum o.a. hat. Deswegen wollte ich jetzt mal wissen ob das trotzdem ein seriöser Shop ist oder nicht die Adresse ist...    www.herveleger-germany.com       danke....


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2011)

Da würde ich doch sagen - hör auf Deinen Bauch ...
... und laß es

Das Label an sich scheint seriös zu sein, aber Shop ohne Kontaktdaten/AGB/Impressum ist ein absolutes NoGo.
Wer weiß wer den Laden aufgesetzt hat


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 November 2011)

Finger weg! Ein Shop mit einer com-Domain "muss" nach deutschem Recht kein Impressum aufweisen, da das Web nicht dem deutschen Recht unterliegt.

Testhalber habe ich mal ein T-Shirt bestellt und sollte 10 € für den Versand nach D bezahlen - DAS ist ein Indiz dafür, dass der Anbieter hier wirklich keinen Sitz hat und es ist fraglich, ob man letztlich überhaupt Ware bekommt. Das Web erinnert an die englischen Chinesen z. B. bei Kooka Boots. Dort gab es gelegentlich Ware (in Kartons aus China), manchmal anscheinend aber auch nicht.


----------



## Teleton (10 November 2011)

Nett finde ich den Blog mit brennenden h2o:


> Einer der Vorzüge zu bekommen Ihren persönlichen Raum wird der Genuss der Bereitstellung luxuriöse Betten für Ihre Schlafgewohnheiten werden. Luxusbettwäsche bedeutet verschiedene Dinge für verschiedene Menschen, aber bei den extrem immerhin bedeutet, dass man etwas Besonderes zu schlafen. Es spielt keine 't sogar müssen teuer sein. Luxusbettwäsche kann einfach eine Textur, Farbe oder Art und Weise Sie enjoy.Some Individuen betrachten das Gefühl von Seide Blatt zu den größten in Luxus geworden. Die Naturfaser auf der Haut verleiht ein Gefühl von Eleganz wie kein anderen Seite. Silk Blatt als Element der luxuriösen Betten Bedürfnisse in Bezug auf die exakt gleiche Maß an Sorgfalt, die Sie Ihren Seidenblusen und Schals. Es ist definitiv nicht etwas, das in den normalen Zyklus von der Waschmaschine werfen mit brennenden h2o.Silk Plansätze sind in vielen verschiedenen Farben und Gewichten und werden oft als Bestandteil der kompletten Bettwäsche Set inklusive Bettwäsche, Bettdecken, Kopfkissen Fällen shams und vielleicht sogar ein Staub Rüschen verkauft. Andere Seide Plansätze sind viel zugeschnitten in Erscheinung, das Zählen auf Farbe und fühlen sich auf den eingestellten Ton aus der Luxus-Betten.


----------



## Gastposter (10 November 2011)

> Domain Name: HERVELEGER-GERMANY.COM
> Registration Service Provided By: FRESIT CO.,LTD.
> Contact: +316.3198235
> *Registrant:*
> ...


----------



## The man (23 November 2011)

hallo zusammen  wollte mir auch was bestellen  aber  nun doch nicht !
die wollen 10 euro pro stück das aus hongkong kommt (angeblich orginal ware ) und keine mehrwehrtsteuer !!!
links auf der seite gibts nen live chat online !!
ich hab mal so getan als ob ich nach hongkong  nen freund  besuchen gehe  und hab gefragt ob man hier auch ins geschäft gehen kann zum shoppen ! es hies ja  und hab nach der adreese gefragt !
die antwort  ist  !   NO 182Wing Wing BLDG,31MAN TAI STREET (),Whampoa Estate, Hung Hom, Kowloon. !  
KA ob das ne adresse ist kenn mich auch net wirklich gut mit nem computer aus um danach zu suchen !!
vielleicht kann von euch jemand mal die adresse checken usw usw ... ob das wirklich da is oder nur nen briekastenfirma oder weiss geier was es ist  !!
vielen dank im voraus !!
für die das checken !!
mfg The man


----------



## jakestyler (15 März 2012)

Dexta88 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab da mal eine Frage wegen einem onlineshop in dem ich etwas bestellen wollte. Beim anmelden ist mir aufgefallen dass der Shop kein impressum o.a. hat. Deswegen wollte ich jetzt mal wissen ob das trotzdem ein seriöser Shop ist oder nicht die Adresse ist... www.herveleger-germany.com danke....


Würd' mal sagen nur vom Aussehen her ist das seriös. Einen Blog mit schön geschriebenen Artikeln haben sie auchnoch (Ironie ) , fragt sich nur warum das Bestellsystem komplett in Englisch gehalten ist. BTW: Müssen nicht selbst private Homepages ein Impressum haben?



The man schrieb:


> NO 182Wing Wing BLDG,31MAN TAI STREET (),Whampoa Estate, Hung Hom, Kowloon.


 
http://maps.google.de/maps?client=safari&rls=en&q=NO 182Wing Wing BLDG,31MAN TAI STREET (),Whampoa Estate, Hung Hom, Kowloon&oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&sa=N&tab=wl
BTW: Für mich ist Hongkong kein Land in dem ich nicht bestellen würde, aber man muss halt immer aufpassen, lieber einmal nach Erfahrungsberichten fragen als zuviel Geld loswerden. In Hongkong wird viel originales gefertigt, also kann es wirklich sein, das die Dinger Original sind. Ich würde aber Leiber in ein Ladengeschäft gehen nach dem Motto: Lieber viel ausgegeben und genug bekommen, als wenig ausgegeben und nichts bekommen.


----------



## ema (18 September 2013)

Also ich habe in meiner Shopping-Laune einfach bestellt ohne mir weiter Gedanken zu machen, da der Name des Online shops mit Germany mich in die Irre geführt hat und ich dachte es ist eine deutsche Website.
Überraschung: die Ware kam tatsächlich an (Kaputzenpulli mit Felleinsatz) und sah auch sehr gut aus. Das Fell hat sich super angefühlt. Problem nur: der Pulli war gefühlt eine Grösse zu klein.
Als ich angefragt habe wie ich ihn zurück schicken kann, habe ich eine Adresse in China erhalten. Ich habe mich trotzdem entschieden die Ware zurück zu schicken, da der Pullover immerhin 120€ gekostet hat. Bisher ist er noch auf dem Rückweg, aber ich hoffe sehr, dass ich das Geld zurück erstattet bekommen und dann nur mit den Versandkosten für den Rückversand von 20€ leben muss. ...
Wenn ich das Geld wirklich zurück erstattet bekomme kann ich also nichts Schlechtes zu diesem Online-Shop sagen. Würdet ihr mich fragen ob ich es wieder mache? Nein! definitiv nicht, da bestelle ich lieber in anderen online-shops in denen ich kostenlos die Ware wieder zurück versenden kann und auch AGBs vorhanden sind.


----------



## Reducal (18 September 2013)

Früher hatte China-Ware einen schlechten Ruf, heute gibt es kaum noch Konsumgüter, die nicht dort zumindest teilweise produziert werden. Bestes Beispiel ist z. B. das iPhone. Bei simpleren Produkten lohnt es sich sicher, auf die Rahmenbedingungen Obacht zu geben.

@ ema, einen Artikel nach China zurück zu senden ist schon sehr gewagt und vor Nachahmung kann gewarnt werden. Meiner Erfahrung nach steht die Chance bei 50:50, dass du dein Geld zurück bekommst - so sehr schlecht ist das Verhältnis nicht! Voraussetzung ist es aber zumindest, dass die Rücksendung auch zugestellt wird.


----------



## Käsekuchen (25 September 2013)

Ich würde nicht bestellen wenn ich gleich ein schlechtes Gefühl habe... nicht das was schief geht. Kommt natürlich immer auf den Betrag an, bei kleinen Dingen kann mans schon mal riskeiren, aber mal ehrlich, bei Amazon gibts doch sowieso alles!


----------

